# My pet shop girls



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Not a very good standard, but they are sweet little pets. I'm not entirely sure on Lucy's colour, but I think maybe dove tan? 
Also, excuse the bad setting/quality. I had to use what I had to hand, and lighting is poor in my room. They also make my hand look huuuge, but it's the angle.

















Stella, named so because she is a wild child. She's not the mouse I picked out, the guy must have picked up the wrong one. Obviously not been handled as much as her sister, so is difficult to photograph.









































I had the opposite problem with Lucy (it's a gentle name, and she's a gentle mouse). She just wouldn't get off my hand.
She's my favorite, and is the reason I bought them in the first place, really. Unless I saw a light based tan, I wasn't going to get any, and lo and behold there she was!

They're both pets, but I'm really hoping to get myself some better quality mice to work with, once I find someone local enough. Craving some pointeds, whether they be himalayan, siamese or burmese.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Stella looks Blue, and Lucy is definitely a Dove Tan. She looks a lot like my girl Jazz.  
I too bred from pet store mice, and I frequently visit the pet shops to see if they have any new colors available. One time I got lucky and purchased a trio (2 boys, 1 girl) of satin PEW's, that ended up being Himalayan's! Their points grew in not even a week after I brought them home. So just keep checking the pet shop, because you never know. I also live in an area where aquiring nicely-typed or 'show' mice is next to impossible.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are better than 95% of the pet shop meeces one usually sees.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll be heading back tomorrow for bird feed anyway, so I might take another peek whilst I'm there. I have spare cages at the minute, so.. XD

They are tiny, though. I'm not entirely sure how old they are - they'd been bought into the shop a few days prior, and they were young, but the guy couldn't give me a specific age. Hoping they're so small because they're still very young, and that they'll grow at least a little bigger, haha.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Lucy especially looks well typed for a pet store mousie.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

They may very well just be young. Most of the pet stores I've been to get their mice at around 4-4.5 weeks of age, unless someone local brought theirs in.


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Pandapop said:


> I also live in an area where acquiring nicely-typed or 'show' mice is next to impossible.


Seriously, not that it's a something I'm concerned about, but if I wanted a show-quality stock I'd have to wait for an actual show and then drive 7 hours. I was just happy to find mice in Vermont that weren't PEWs. If I hadn't gotten lucky my first time at the pet store I would have seriously considered trying to breed PEWs to wild house mice just to unlock their hidden coat genes, lol. Thankfully it didn't come to that.


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

gyri said:


> Pandapop said:
> 
> 
> > I also live in an area where acquiring nicely-typed or 'show' mice is next to impossible.
> ...


I'm almost tempted to do that, just to see what comes of it... I'd keep the offspring and release the wild mouse (it would have to be male), but it seems like a neat idea. Irresponsible to some, I guess. But I've only ever seen deer mice around here.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Feb 5, 2013)

I've actually done just that quite a few years ago. In my shed there were wild mice with white spots on all there heads. Only time I've ever seen it in wild ones so I caught a wild buck and bred him with a fancy doe. Can't remember what came out of them but I do remember I got a couple bites just trying to catch the babies when it was cleaning day lol A friend of mine did the same and he said the babies didn't tame down at all for him either lol


----------

